# Trying to figure out which rock to use from a photo



## jarcher1390 (12 Sep 2014)

Hi All

Ive just got back from my holiday in Bulgaria and been walking in the mountains and now got some fresh ideas for aquascapes. Anyway for a new aquascape (and tank) I'm thinking of doing something with similar to a mountain i saw. Long story sort i cannot figure out what type of rock to use. Picture of the mountain below.

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Untitled by Fishkeeper Journal, on Flickr

Any ideas what rock i can use?

Regards 

Jonny


----------



## Chris Jackson (12 Sep 2014)

My current Island Shore scape is inspired by similar though less grand landscapes around Cornwall. I used local rough cornish slate as used for building a wall in our garden it has similar textures but more colour tones. Google dry stone walling and you maybe able to get samples locally that suit your needs?


----------



## Henry (12 Sep 2014)

Mini Landscape rock would work well too.


----------



## ltsai (13 Sep 2014)

Nice pic!


----------



## tim (13 Sep 2014)

Maybe pagoda rock would work.


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Sep 2014)

You should have brought some of the rocks from there...


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Sep 2014)

Martin in China said:


> You should have brought some of the rocks from there...



I keep thinking about doing that where i live, in the Yorkshire dales


----------



## jarcher1390 (13 Sep 2014)

tim said:


> Maybe pagoda rock would work.



Thanks I actually hadn't considered pagodo rock before



Martin in China said:


> You should have brought some of the rocks from there...



HAHAHAHA i actually made the same joke to my girlfriend when i was up there. but she was not up for carrying 10kg of rock down 2100 meters back down the mountain 

Regards Jonny


----------



## Dantrasy (26 Sep 2014)

You could try ying-shi or seriyu rock. They are sort of similar.


----------

